

Does cold emailing work? - ericthegoodking

I was wondering whether cold emailing potential clients works.I would like to try it!!
======
theparallel
Good question. I had to cold email a lot of blogs and websites for a long-tail
ad network, and I must admit, after some tweaking and spinning, I was able to
get a response in some 10% of the emails sent (of course, the first filter you
turn on is WHO to cold email). And the concept behind has to be: let's start a
dialogue. But to give some perspective, my intention was to pay them for their
inventory, and if you intention is to get their money, then I believe the
response may be way, way lower.

~~~
ericthegoodking
how about having them give me money indirectly i.e proposing them a solution
for problem that they encounter.

